# Gec Social Club Leicester Sep09



## diehardlove (Sep 19, 2009)

i put this in this catagory as its part of the big gec factory,i went a few weeks ago and it was in good condition problem was left camera in the car,this is my return visit and what a shock it looks like its being cleared before being torn down
it has 2 massive indoor squash courts with drinks tins from the 90s in there lol as i checked the best before date
ive seen loads of reports on gec but none on the social club
if the condition of the place offends anyones eys just say and il ask to have it removed but i thought it was worth seeing before its gone and think this place has a cool look to it lol









































my other half and kids lol




word of warning in the big hall as you walk into the kitchens there is workmens boots blow torch coat etc you can see them in the pic also the back doors goes onto the live industrial site with cars coming and going and you can be seen as there is security on the site next to gec


----------



## celestialjen (Sep 19, 2009)

Cool, looks like a great site


----------



## james.s (Sep 19, 2009)

Not bad, why would anyone be offended by a derelict site on www.derelictplaces.co.uk? 
Nice photos


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 19, 2009)

james.s said:


> Not bad, why would anyone be offended by a derelict site on www.derelictplaces.co.uk?
> Nice photos



as other sites would have probally put this in the bin


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

OK who was in here first and left their boots behind - some body ask mimble? nice report and pics


----------



## Mimble (Sep 19, 2009)

tbkscott said:


> OK who was in here first and left their boots behind - some body ask mimble? nice report and pics



Nope, not me.
Heels are more my thing


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 19, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Nope, not me.
> Heels are more my thing



lol yeah me too as long as red


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Nope, not me.
> Heels are more my thing



But for exploring in nice one mimble lets see then any pics


----------



## MD (Sep 19, 2009)

did you check out the cheese labels???
and the lights all work too

some interesting stuff left if you dig around!!


----------



## Mimble (Sep 19, 2009)

@Diehardlove - on a girl, or are you a girl? 
@TBK, tomorrow there'll be pics on Photobucket


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 19, 2009)

Mimble said:


> @Diehardlove - on a girl, or are you a girl?
> @TBK, tomorrow there'll be pics on Photobucket



on me lol and no im a man 
only kidding


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

nice one mimble cheers liked the pic of you in the self portraits will keep my eyes peeled on photobucket


----------



## Mimble (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks mate!!
And Diehardlove... nothing wrong with a man in heels...!


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

Mimble whats your photo bucket link please?


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 19, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Thanks mate!!
> And Diehardlove... nothing wrong with a man in heels...!



got to ask are you male or female as if female and like men in heels heeeeeeeeeeeeelo
and if a man and like men in heels goodbye

only joking nice to meet you i only get heels on when on stage at haven trying to win bottles of cheap bubbly


----------



## Mimble (Sep 19, 2009)

http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu212/Flexinewt/
Sorry about some of the photos, they're old and - my excuse - had a crap camera.
DHL, hellooooo  I'm a girl. But I'm happier wearing the heels in a relationship so I'm sorry, I don't think it's work between us


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 19, 2009)

cheers mimble


----------



## Mimble (Sep 19, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Potter (Sep 19, 2009)

That place is massive!


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 20, 2009)

Potter said:


> That place is massive!



its a massive place with squash courts bingo rooms bigger than it looks from outside it surprised me


----------



## trailblazer (Nov 8, 2009)

NO WAY! i used to play in a youth brass band and we practiced in this building twice a week, such a shame to see it like this! good report and pics


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 8, 2009)

cheers mate you from leicester if so give me a shout we can arrange something
about time we had a leicester meet


----------



## derelict (Nov 10, 2009)

hi some great shots u have here im from leicester my self im working on a project called derelict and wouldnt mind visiting this site i no where it is just dont no where to get in any info pal?


----------



## smileysal (Nov 10, 2009)

derelict said:


> hi some great shots u have here im from leicester my self im working on a project called derelict and wouldnt mind visiting this site i no where it is just dont no where to get in any info pal?



We don't give out access details on here, it isn't really hard to find the access yourself. Just have a wander around the area and you'll find it.  

Also have a read of the facts and it tells you what's acceptable, and what isn't. ie, don't ask for any details of how to get in somewhere. It's half the fun finding out things for your self. Plus we have no idea who you are etc.

Hope that helps?

Anyhow, onto the pics,  Haven't seen any pics from the social club at all, the building looks in very good condition. the main room looks like it's huge. Like the pic of the tennis courts there too.

Nice work mate, excellent pics. 

 Sal


----------



## trailblazer (Nov 11, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> cheers mate you from leicester if so give me a shout we can arrange something
> about time we had a leicester meet



e-mail sent buddy


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 11, 2009)

smileysal said:


> We don't give out access details on here, it isn't really hard to find the access yourself. Just have a wander around the area and you'll find it.
> 
> Also have a read of the facts and it tells you what's acceptable, and what isn't. ie, don't ask for any details of how to get in somewhere. It's half the fun finding out things for your self. Plus we have no idea who you are etc.
> 
> ...



cheers smileysal thats very nice of you
think its virtually ready to be demoed
shame as i want to get some pics of the indoor tennis courts before it is
well put and very true as the faqs are very well written and easy to undertand


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 13, 2009)

Im not sure that its going to be demolished yet. I used to pass by it often five years ago, and im sure it was in much the same state then.


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 13, 2009)

its got worst in the last 8 weeks as last time me and adamlc was there the place was not too bad but when we went back it was like this,
also there were workmen in there if you have a look closely you can just about see a set of boots coat and a blow torch and some tools
so not quite sure what they are doing


----------



## Kezza (Nov 14, 2009)

ahhh i no where this is!!!!!!! Drive by it nearly every day!!! Always wanted to go in here and the factory behind it! Any one fancy going with me?


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 14, 2009)

Kezza said:


> ahhh i no where this is!!!!!!! Drive by it nearly every day!!! Always wanted to go in here and the factory behind it! Any one fancy going with me?



yeah can do send me a pm and we can arrange smething,
have yu anytime off in the week


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kezza said:


> ahhh i no where this is!!!!!!! Drive by it nearly every day!!! Always wanted to go in here and the factory behind it! Any one fancy going with me?



I should think you do, you drove by when we were making a visit! lol You should have stopped for some exploring


----------

